# im going any one want to go with me



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

im going to take our boat to the destin bridge for sheephead i guess. im just bored and looking to go wet a line any one want to go let me know.ill try and put a pic of our last catch up in a min.


----------



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

You goin on the go-n-mo


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Absolutely spectacular.



A fine catch indeed.



Was that the limit?


----------



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

yea on the go n mo


----------



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

na the limit is ten a piece i think we caught 18


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I talked to a buddy of mine yesterday he said they caught 18 or 19 yesterday!


----------



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

sweet me and pops are going in the morning to so let me know.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

nice fish.......the limits 15 per person btw


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

btw, most of those fish were mine pimp... i thought i copy righted that pic? lol


----------

